# Bluewater, Tues 7.2.13?



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Contemplating heading out tomorrow. Decent forecast SAT image showed good water 10 miles N of Spur 6.27. I'm out of Destin and really don't want to run more than 60 miles.

Any thoughts? THX


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well the weather looks to be good. So if you have to go more than 60 it should not be a problem.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

That's where I've heard it is. I was at the edge yesterday and it looked like bay water.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

fyi -I passed on offshore, we stayed in close to King and Snapper fish. We did OK, but lost a lot of big fish, fed several sharks and too many Dolphin. Tues was a great day on the water


----------

